# Hetalia!



## superkidmax (Mar 9, 2011)

so, what do you tempers think about hetalia????


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 9, 2011)

huh hetelia??? ................................... never ever heard about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  is it an anime? if it is I'm gonna watch.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Its the Justin Bieber of teaching history.

Im so annoyed of people going on to vids about Prussia and they say "OMG AXIS POWERS HENTALIA!!!!!!!!!XDDDD".

Holy fuck, people don't see what history REALLY went though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 10, 2011)

Great....now we have weaboo history buffs.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 10, 2011)

What is that?


Ew.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2011)

The anime was waaaayyyyy too fast paced for me. That and the only sub group I could find couldn't figure out the magic of having multiple subtitles on screen for the very frequent scenario of a character talking while a text box is also on screen. So for a splitsecond the translated version of the text is on screen, then it's replaced by a character's speech, which is hardly on screen long enough either because the next character starts talking without pause.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

watched 1 episode it if fun


----------

